# 17 rats for adoption UpDated PICS



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

We just had 17 wonderful Rats they are a mixture of gray and white and some albino ones too. There are 6 males and 11 females. If you are interested they are located in south west michigan you can post here if interested the adoption fee is$6 each thanks 
Heres the males 
#1








#2








#3








#4








#5








#6


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*

donate? lol wow


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*



2boysloose said:


> donate? lol wow


?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*

hehe, you edited your thread. Originall y it said, "and you can suggest how much you're willing to donate for them"...I just thought it was kinda funny. :


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*



2boysloose said:


> hehe, you edited your thread. Originall y it said, "and you can suggest how much you're willing to donate for them"...I just thought it was kinda funny. :


Thats cuz ive never sold rats before and i seen people talking about donations for them so i figured that was how they were sold ive always just had them as pets


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*

Why do you have 17 rats for sale? did you breed them and are trying to sell them?

Normally we don't say "sell" or "buy", its adoption fee instead to make sure they go to a good home.


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*



lilspaz68 said:


> Why do you have 17 rats for sale? did you breed them and are trying to sell them?
> 
> Normally we don't say "sell" or "buy", its adoption fee instead to make sure they go to a good home.


Ok thanks


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 17 rats forsale*



lilspaz68 said:


> Why do you have 17 rats for sale? did you breed them and are trying to sell them?


You didn't answer?


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

Kinda we got a female rat and she was pregnant already but we didn't know that when we got her. Would it matter if i did do that? I guess i just don't see why that really matters i have rats that need good homes that's all i see it as!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It would matter considerably as this forum does not support intentional breeding and this section of the forum is not for advertising purposly bred rats to sell


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

IcyShadowz said:


> Kinda we got a female rat and she was pregnant already but we didn't know that when we got her. Would it matter if i did do that? I guess i just don't see why that really matters i have rats that need good homes that's all i see it as!


If your girl was pregnant when you got her its called a petstore surprise...buy 1 get get 18 :roll:

but if you plan on breeding her on purpose, people will flame you, as there are already so many unwanted, homeless rats out there.

that's the difference.


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> If your girl was pregnant when you got her its called a pet store surprise...buy 1 get get 18 :roll:


well that s what i got so and actually i did get 18 but it was buy one end up with 19 i mean i guess its ok cuz i can house them all but i just don't feel the need for 17 more i already had 4 then we got her im keeping the runt that makes 6 and the rest well They just need a good home



lilspaz68 said:


> but if you plan on breeding her on purpose, people will flame you, as there are already so many unwanted, homeless rats out there.


But if the case is that people are so upset about breeding at home maybe this forum shouldn't have a whole section on Reputable Breeders you cant do one and not the others but that's an entire argument i don't want to get into (just my opinion Please i dont want to argue or offend)  cuz we can go all day about this same thing happens with all animals cats dogs u name it its being done


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

IcyShadowz said:


> But if the case is that people are so upset about breeding at home maybe this forum shouldn't have a whole section on Reputable Breeders you cant do one and not the others but that's an entire argument i don't want to get into


Reputable breeders and those that stick any random rats together of which they have no idea of many generations back are two entirely different things.


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Reputable breeders and those that stick any random rats together of which they have no idea of many generations back are two entirely different things.


That may be true but with what was said about so many homeless rats no one should be breeding them if that's the reason.


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm starting to guess this is a bad forum to post in for people needing rats so far the only thing that has happened here is people worried about where they came from and how they got there not a single person has been interested in housing these wonderful rats to me personally it seem like people would rather argue about them instead of helping them find a good home


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

To be honest, this forum isn't exactly huge on the rehoming thing. There have been tons of rats advertised and not many that I know of whom have been rehomed. You are much better off posting on goosemoose (goosemoose.com) or rat shack (jorats.com)

As for your breeding comments, it is only irresponsible breeders (like you've seen in recent arguments with me_rat_lover) that people really have issues with. GOOD breeders are few and far between, but you can never say that they shouldn't be breeding as they are the ones who are fighting for a better (healthier) species of rats. The fact that there are so many rats needing home is simply because people aren't responsible enough (a lot lies in pet shops and the rat stigma). There are many of rescues, many of people who rescue privately and many many of people who only rehome from rescues. The fact that there are tons more irresponsible breeders breeding for the **** of it making the problem worse and saturating areas with rats without caring .. that is the issue

It's nothing personal, we've just seen TOO much of it on here recently. Good luck on the rehoming


----------



## IcyShadowz (Mar 24, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> To be honest, this forum isn't exactly huge on the rehoming thing. There have been tons of rats advertised and not many that I know of whom have been rehomed. You are much better off posting on goosemoose (goosemoose.com) or rat shack (jorats.com)
> 
> As for your breeding comments, it is only irresponsible breeders (like you've seen in recent arguments with me_rat_lover) that people really have issues with. GOOD breeders are few and far between, but you can never say that they shouldn't be breeding as they are the ones who are fighting for a better (healthier) species of rats. The fact that there are so many rats needing home is simply because people aren't responsible enough (a lot lies in pet shops and the rat stigma). There are many of rescues, many of people who rescue privately and many many of people who only rehome from rescues. The fact that there are tons more irresponsible breeders breeding for the **** of it making the problem worse and saturating areas with rats without caring .. that is the issue
> 
> It's nothing personal, we've just seen TOO much of it on here recently. Good luck on the rehoming


Which all that is understandable and im not taking it personal i understand your pain I've seen it a thousand times before i use to rescue them for the longest of time and had plenty of homes for them that's why when i got these ones it wasn't an issue but my home isn't a permanent home for them being that i just cant afford them all right now being that they cut my hours at work if i still had the money like i use to they would be fine here i love them all and am really not liking the fact that they have to go but i dont want to put them in an animal shelter either if i really have to ill go out and get the money to pay for them all but i think they would get a lot more love with someone else  i thank you for being honest with me though


----------



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2009)

People don't want to support irresponsible breeders. If you can clearly state you haven't irresponsibly bred, it shouldn't be an issue.

Responsible breeders research for months and years, find rats to breed(while likely being mentored) from other responsible breeders. They know and understand the genetic history of their rats. They do not breed rats into their lines with genetic impairments, or aggressive behavior/poor temperament(etc). Responsible breeders do not keep a number of rats that they cannot maintain while trying to socialize babies. They ask reasonable fees for the babies they are trying to place. And they have homes lined up before a little is ever on its way.

Irresponsible breeders place their pets together, or with another persons, typically without knowing their genetic history. Sometimes they do this without considering placing homes for the babies first. Irresponsible breeders sometimes maintain too many rats. Sometimes they practice breeding high-whites. Perhaps they purchase their rats from pet stores, and just put them together without any research at all.


It's sad when people are trying to place babies and have bred irresponsibly- because in order to avoid supporting irresponsible breeders, you have to avoid supporting the effects of irresponsible breeding- like purchasing irresponsibly bred babies. :-[



*Oh shoot! I'm sorry, I didn't see this had a second page- didn't mean to push the issue!


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi there, i was wondering if you could send me pictures of the girls. (Since this is why you posted this)

Here is my email:
[email protected]


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

IcyShadowz said:


> I'm starting to guess this is a bad forum to post in for people needing rats so far the only thing that has happened here is people worried about where they came from and how they got there not a single person has been interested in housing these wonderful rats to me personally it seem like people would rather argue about them instead of helping them find a good home


That's because most of the people here really care about rats. It is important to know where a rat comes from so that you can make inferences about its health, disposition, socialization etc. Besides, if you buy from pet stores or irresponsible novice breeders there is a good chance you are indirectly supporting a rodent mill. Of course, adopting unwanted animals is always the top priority. So long as "adopt" isn't being used as a disguise for "buy irresponsibly bred litter".


----------



## artbymollie (Jul 8, 2008)

beautiful babies! I hope you found them homes if you are looking for a forum that might be a little more friendly you might try goosemoose.com the rats rule sections is great!

now please dont all flame me for suggesting a different forum, I think we all need to be just a little bit more understanding.


----------

